# Welcome Back, Everybody !



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here I was sitting in the bar trying to get online here with MLS and the address was wrong. Now I know why: Shad kept his word!

Cool! We're back! Thanks, Shad! 

--Ron in CC


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Shad! Many thanks!


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad!!  Great work under tough pressure!!

Gary


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool!

Now everybody get back in there and post!

Jim


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Weeeeeeee!


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Business as usual!!!!!!
All right. Lets all set back, take a deep breath and relax./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif
Great job Shad!!!! Thanks for your dedication to making us happy.

Jeff 
Tallapoosa and Southern RR


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, it's all new again. Great job, thanks. 
Jim


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Shad! I know it had to be a major drain on your time and energy, but congrats on getting things back to the new normal again.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Shad.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad!! 

Alan


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad, I knew you could do it.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh...The Wizard has recharged his Wand!!

I know Shad has had some gut wrenching moments, but he stuck with it and the results are evident. My heartfelt thanks Shad, for what I know was probably one of the least enjoyable periods of your life.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks, Shad.......  I don't think we even want to ask..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Shad! 

Larry


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to be back.  Now go get some sleep Shad.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great the family is back!. Thanks Shad for all you do here.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

I was a little unsure about the new forum, but when it went away I noticed there were a few nice improvements I missed. Thanks Shad. 

George


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He's been busy!

Shad, step away from the computer! It's time to relax and spend the weekend with your wife and 6 beautiful daughters.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, very much.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad,
Nice job.... now take a breath.
Thanks much.
Tom


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad,

Thanks for all your hard work.  We knew you could do it.  Now go take that well deserved break and relax for a few days.

Dan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad!


Now its Cut and Paste time for me/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It's great to see it back.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad,
    I can't imagine the frustration and hard work over the past week.  Enjoy the weekend and have some fun with the kids.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad. You did good.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Attaboy! 
Let's chip in any get Shad some hair restorer for what he's lost the last two weeks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 02/07/2008 11:20 AM
Attaboy! 
Let's chip in any get Shad some hair restorer for what he's lost the last two weeks.


Better throw in some hair dye as well. 

Good job Chief!!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Did we loose  threads posted on  5-6th ??


thanks, 
doug c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 02/07/2008 12:00 PM
Posted By ohioriverrailway on 02/07/2008 11:20 AM
Attaboy! 
Let's chip in any get Shad some hair restorer for what he's lost the last two weeks.


Better throw in some hair dye as well. 

Good job Chief!!

Just For Men  Works real well...ummmm So I heard./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif   Not that  I use it myself I mean. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

thanks Shad


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to be back! Thanks Shad! All my stuff is OK to what a plus........


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah crud, now I gotta worry about figuring out how to do my signature and one of those avatar thingies!............ Oh stop it, you knew someone was gonna say it! It might as well be someone who was actually joking about it though! 

Seriously tho, great job Shad! We went from server crashed and didn't know if there was anything salvagable back to normal in little more than a week! That's awesome! 

Steve


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

good work shad !! 


unfortunately i'm just able to use 'quick reply' due to very restrictive internet explorer settings here at work. at lease i'm able to post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

a big Thank you! 

it feels nice, to be in again. 

korm 
.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

I think Herculean is the word for this. You pulled off what was deemed nearly impossible to do, many thanks and congratulations. 

You can check yourself out of the psych ward now and go watch some tv!


----------



## TheRockModeler (Jan 9, 2008)

Shad, 
GOOD JOB. I appriciate all you do for us.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank You Shad, we all know that it was a "hair raising-pulling experiance. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif And to show show my appreciation for all the hard work you just went thru, I renewed my first class membership and am willing to let you take the "big Bucks" I just paid and let ya rent a movie with it and relax!!!!!!!! It wouldn't bother me one bit. 

  So, just sit back and relax and let us enjoy the new site agin, and spend some time with your family!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Cliff


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah crud, now I gotta worry about figuring out how to do my signature and one of those avatar thingies
I took care of your sig. You'll have to take care of the avatar.


----------

